# Prince Poppycock



## MichaelFL (Sep 6, 2010)

What do you think? I'm not trained in music or anything, just wondering what real enthusiast think about his performances.


----------



## SonataSonataSonata (Sep 14, 2010)

He's _entertaining_, but that's what that show is all about. 

If you remove the element of "entertainer," then what is left? I don't know. I am not going to put that much thought into it, since that isn't what he is about.


----------

